# Tuner Thursday: Orange Abt Q7 from Tuningworld Bodensee



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've seen the Abt Q7 before, even the orange-cladding version shown at this summer's Tuningworld Bodensee. We've simply added more photos to this Abt gallery based on new pics released by the Kempten-based company.
This is one of our favorite Abt body treatments.... not necessarily in orange. It appears to be a widebody, adding to the muscle of the Q7's fender flares, but not as in-your-face as some widebody kits can be.
More here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...bt/Q7
Fourtitude is releasing over 20 new Tuner galleries throughout the day 08.31.06. Monitor the additions all day via the Audi News Blog here...
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zeroforum?id=764


----------

